
Ask HN: Do You Believe in Progress? - julienreszka
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;plato.stanford.edu&#x2F;entries&#x2F;progress&#x2F;<p>Or<p>Do you think that you can solely conserve what is good already before it more or less naturally decays?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;plato.stanford.edu&#x2F;entries&#x2F;time-thermo&#x2F;<p>Or<p>Something else ?
======
karmakaze
No. The first link itself gives examples why you can't just 'have faith' that
things will work out. Increases in our impressions on our world increases
magnitudes without guarantees of sense/direction.

The second link is irrelevant as it's pointless to talk about heat-death-of-
the-universe timescales.

The future is what you make it.

